# New tunes to listen to...



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to one of the higher ups at work I've developed a taste for Alestorm

Scottish Pirate Metal! You know it makes sense :2thumb:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Have you realised that DREAM THEATER also make some serious sense?


----------

